
Chromium 85 - The_rationalist
https://blog.chromium.org/2020/07/chrome-85-upload-streaming-human.html?m=1
======
The_rationalist
The blog covering the changes is older but M85 has been stabilized yesterday.

The most compact way of seeing exhaustively the changes is to look at:
[https://www.chromestatus.com/features/schedule](https://www.chromestatus.com/features/schedule)

The number of added features on chromium 85 vs Firefox 80 really show the
huge, increasing feature gap.. And Firefox 80 work was anterior to the lay
offs!

(disclaimer: I'm aware that now Firefox has a shorter release schedules than
chromium but even merging the last 2 ( and even the last 5!) releases
changelogs doesn't quite close the gap. I guess that Microsoft is behind this
noticeable increase in chromium changes/improvments)

